# is jumping safe???



## MissMary (Jul 10, 2006)

Lorretta has learned she has a great jump and she loves to do it. She jumps off the back of the couch, I have bought a hola hoop for her to jump threw hopeing this would stop her jumping off the back of the couch. Well she loves to jump threw the hola hoop but still jumps off the back of the couch. Is it safe for her to be jumping from such a high place??? She loves doing it.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

i would say from high places no it isn't


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

I wouldn't have thought so up until recently when I took Bu to the vet. She reminded me not to let him jump off anything high (I'm supposing high is relative) because their thin little legs are easily broken. I quit letting him jump off our bed as it sits fairly high.

My thoughts previously were that a dog would instinctively know what they are capable of doing without causing injury, now I'm not so sure. I'll be interested in reading the posts for this.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

jumping off thing is not generally safe


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

But my question is, how can you train them not to. At least for me, I can't be watching her 24/7. She's really quick. Also, would having a doggie step make it better since it makes the jump not as high? That's what I do for my bed, but she only uses it to go up, and when she wants down, she just jumps down. I don't know how I would prevent this though. I always thought that dogs would be able to judge whether or not they can make it at a certain height. I mean, my baby doesn't try to jump if it's really high, but that's just her.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

You need to be creative and find a way to keep her from doing it. They make stuff to keep dogs off of couches. If that's what it takes, use it and don't let her on the couch.
Think of the alternative, it only takes one bad jump to break a leg. Would you rather try to train her not to do it or take the chance she'll break her leg?
A broken leg is quite painful. And then there's the vet bill....


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

We keep the backs of the furniture against the wall. But that isn't an option for everyone, I realize. I agree Kimmie, training them not to would be hard, but... guess I'll always just keep the couch against the wall!


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

i think if shes been doing it fine for this long then shell be fine. and i have doggie steps and they dont like to always use them to get down. i think it depends on the chi


----------



## MissMary (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah we lowered our bed onto the floor so it isn't high, we also removed the legs on the couch but it is still high off the back. I don't think steps would help because she does it for fun, she'll do it over and over again. I am going to try telling her no and if that don't work then I'll find some thing else to try. I don't want my Baby to get hurt. The other thing she does that worries me is jumping up off the floor, she can jump as high as I am tall. I have been trying to get her to stop that but so far she hasn't. She just LOVES to jump.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Tiffany* said:


> i think if shes been doing it fine for this long then shell be fine. and i have doggie steps and they dont like to always use them to get down. i think it depends on the chi


I agree. I think it depends on the chi because I think I would be alot more worried if my other chi was doing it (the one that has long slender legs), but I guess I'm not as worried with my other chi because she's got shorter and more muscular legs (*knock on wood). But like you all said, I guess it's better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## MissMary (Jul 10, 2006)

Lorretta had long skinny legs. She has even started to jump over the baby gates, she just plain loves to jump. I really got to find away to stop her before she gets hurt. She only started all this jumping about a week ago when she first jump onto the back of the couch then jumped off, she really must have enjoyed it because now she just jumps all the time. It really does scare me because her legs are very long and skinny.


----------



## sourjayne (Jul 11, 2006)

Dude my dog would love to be able to jump up to my height! The most he can do when he wants to be picked up is paw my shins and give me the puppy dog look


----------



## TiffsLilChi (Mar 31, 2005)

kimmiek915 said:


> I agree. I think it depends on the chi because I think I would be alot more worried if my other chi was doing it (the one that has long slender legs), but I guess I'm not as worried with my other chi because she's got shorter and more muscular legs (*knock on wood). But like you all said, I guess it's better to be safe than sorry.



I also agree. Our vet says the most crucial time in there lives to worry about knee problems or anything to that sort is when they are 5 months to a 1 year. Then their percentage is extremely lowered in a chance to really hurt themselves.

Just think about it too though, to her jumping off the back of the couch would be like you jumping out of a pretty decently high tree every single day, one day you might get hurt, just like she might land wrong and get hurt.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

If she does it for fun it's obviously not hurting her, so it's probably fine. I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

I personally don't think it is a very good idea to let them jump off furniture, ect. My last chi, Ricky seriously injured his neck as a result of jumping off our my bed. I have never allowed any of our furbabes since sleep in our bed since. Its not worth taking the chance of them possibly being injured in my book.


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

Wow, this thread has been an eye-opener. Dolly LOVES to jump as well...and my bed is high. She has always jumped off it, including the day after her spay (made me crazy) and lately has learned to jump up on it. She has long skinny legs. I don't know how to stop her because by the time I am reaching for her, she is airborne, but now I see that I need to. I don't want to keep her off the bed, because that is just "our place" and I think it would hurt her little psyche! ( I know, I know!). I'll buy the steps and see if that helps. Maybe she'll just use those.

At least she is over a year old finally.


----------



## MollyChi (Sep 30, 2005)

Mine are jumpers, and I'm not worrying about it. I have had other small dogs that also jumped, and they were fine. I'm not going to make myself crazy about it worrying that they will hurt themselves. I do have something by the bed and the couch that they can use as a step. Sometimes they use them, sometimes they don't.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

MollyChi said:


> Mine are jumpers, and I'm not worrying about it. I have had other small dogs that also jumped, and they were fine. I'm not going to make myself crazy about it worrying that they will hurt themselves. I do have something by the bed and the couch that they can use as a step. Sometimes they use them, sometimes they don't.


Well that's a very healthy outlook on the situation. Sometimes I think we get so hung up on the do's and don'ts of pet ownership that we don't enjoy our babies! Thanks for that refreshing outlook on things Miss Molly.  I think I'll go back to my original line of thinking that the babies can sense their own capabilities. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## MissMary (Jul 10, 2006)

Gee this is a hard one for sure. I don't want her to get hurt but I also don't want to make her stop something she enjoys so much. It sure is a hard one. Also I don't know how I would be able to get her to stop, exspecially from off the floor?


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

chis rule said:


> Well that's a very healthy outlook on the situation. Sometimes I think we get so hung up on the do's and don'ts of pet ownership that we don't enjoy our babies! Thanks for that refreshing outlook on things Miss Molly.  I think I'll go back to my original line of thinking that the babies can sense their own capabilities. Have a great day everyone!



I totally agree. I always thought that they could sense whether or not they could make a jump. I know people have various opinions on that, but that's what I would like to believe. I guess the best we can do is to put steps or whatever to aid our furbabies. I hope everyone's chis stay safe.


----------



## hestersu (Jun 18, 2006)

Sadie is a jumper. She loves to jump on anything. She seems to be careful about the jumping off part though. For instance, she doesn't jump off in the dark. So far, she isn't jumping off of anything over 32 inches high. I'm not stressing over it. I'm watching her though. I think these dogs are fairly intelligent and self-preservation will win out.


----------



## Tinksmama (May 23, 2006)

I agree with the "let the dog jump" folks... I think if it's too high, she won't! these are dogs, they love exercise, and Tink loves to jump up and off of couches, but I can't get her up and down a full staircase.....
Tink has jumped off of a few things where i seriously worried about her safety,she's a daredevil anyway...except for the stairs... unless your dog actually has a leg problem, I wouldn't fuss too much...


----------



## Sariss (Jan 22, 2006)

Tinksmama said:


> I agree with the "let the dog jump" folks... I think if it's too high, she won't!


I wouldn't say that too quickly. You'd be surprised.


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

Minnie has a bad habit of jumping on the couch and off what was it that deters them that I can use? I can say no a hundred times and she wont listen. Its hard living in this house right now as my room-mate has decided she hates minnie and isnt very nice to her so im keeping minnie well out of her way.I need to stop minnie from optimisticlly running over to her.


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Wow, she sounds quite the acrobat, Scruffy can't jump up to save his life and so many times when he has jumped off things (even if relatively low) he has got hurt...I personally am against jumping now as Scruffy has caused himself damage but your baby sounds like she may b ok...the only prob is one day she can push her boundaries too much and land badly on her leg/s which is a real worry


----------



## MissMary (Jul 10, 2006)

tiny- dog- luverr said:


> Minnie has a bad habit of jumping on the couch and off what was it that deters them that I can use? I can say no a hundred times and she wont listen. Its hard living in this house right now as my room-mate has decided she hates minnie and isnt very nice to her so im keeping minnie well out of her way.I need to stop minnie from optimisticlly running over to her.


Oh how sad, why does your roommate feel that way? That must be really hard on you and Minnie.


----------



## NaliaLee (Jul 16, 2005)

Jumping from high places can break legs, cause knee problems, and even hip joint problems. I know someone who had their chi jump off the couch and break his little leg. Just discourage it as much as possible.


----------



## MissMary (Jul 10, 2006)

Everyone has been working together and telling her no. Today she has not jumped off the back off the couch, But the beagle puppy did - LOL, I don't think he will do it again, he looked kind of scared.


----------



## Hodster (Apr 27, 2020)

tiny- dog- luverr said:


> Minnie has a bad habit of jumping on the couch and off what was it that deters them that I can use? I can say no a hundred times and she wont listen. Its hard living in this house right now as my room-mate has decided she hates minnie and isnt very nice to her so im keeping minnie well out of her way.I need to stop minnie from optimisticlly running over to her.


I’d change room mate.


----------

